# Saturday 4/13



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Any thoughts on water clarity and jig bite for Saturday? Weather looks fishable just trying to decide where. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Fish the reefs.... they will come...eh,,, no pun intended. I haven't seen the lake so take this with a gran of Lake Erie beach sand.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Look for the 200 boats on the reefs on Saturday there is a jigging tournament out of wild wings you can find fish even if it is like chocolate milk just blades seem to out produce in muddy water but jigs will work fine aswell


----------



## baitwell (Jun 19, 2008)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> Look for the 200 boats on the reefs on Saturday there is a jigging tournament out of wild wings you can find fish even if it is like chocolate milk just blades seem to out produce in muddy water but jigs will work fine aswell


Any pointers on how to work those blades? I have tried them with no sucess. thanks


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

baitwell said:


> Any pointers on how to work those blades? I have tried them with no sucess. thanks


Vertical jig them but you want them right off the bottom a foot or less when you do your pause. Depending on how fast drifting will depend on what size you need. Last weekend we used 1/2 ounce but we were not drifting to fast. Just use quick 18-24” lifts then let it drop back down without having a lot of slack in your line.


----------



## Hermdawg (May 9, 2018)

killingtime said:


> Vertical jig them but you want them right off the bottom a foot or less when you do your pause. Depending on how fast drifting will depend on what size you need. Last weekend we used 1/2 ounce but we were not drifting to fast. Just use quick 18-24” lifts then let it drop back down without having a lot of slack in your line.


Do you tip them with minnows and what color i have gold ones.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Hermdawg said:


> Do you tip them with minnows and what color i have gold ones.


No tipping! Gold and wonerbread color was our best. Wonder bread is white with colored polka dots


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Make sure you get bottom contact with the blades, like jigs during spawn most of the hits they pin them to the bottom.


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

Made a quick run out to the reefs before dark tonight and picked 3 in a short time. It's amazing that they will hit in that dirty water. All on purple jig no minnow.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Cramer said:


> Made a quick run out to the reefs before dark tonight and picked 3 in a short time. It's amazing that they will hit in that dirty water. All on purple jig no minnow.
> Which reef? We struggled today
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Had a charter booked for today ( the 13th ). Captain text me on Thursday and cancelled our trip, saying it is a total must hole. Friends have a charter out of Wild Wings this morning, will be interesting to see how they do.


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Still trying to decide what to do. 3 hr trip and just don't wanna go for a boat ride in the mud. Wish I knew how bad it was


----------



## northrn-duck-assassin (Feb 27, 2015)

bud690 said:


> Still trying to decide what to do. 3 hr trip and just don't wanna go for a boat ride in the mud. Wish I knew how bad it was


Just got here after a 4 hour ride. Day of fishing beats a day on the couch or at work


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Just got off lake at Huron. Muddy, 2-4” visibility. Lots of marks, no takers slow trolling.


----------



## Edward p Lavelle (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

baitwell said:


> Any pointers on how to work those blades? I have tried them with no sucess. thanks


Vary your lift. Sometimes, I lift a couple inches slow and sometime quickly around 6". We used blades and pulled our 3 limits+ in a couple hours on Wednesday.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

3hrs. 3 guys 1 snagged called it a day!


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

The the north side of Kelly’s as we speak. Water is perfect green color, however that doesn’t seem to matter to the fish bc we haven’t caught a damn thing yet! 
Still great to be out on the lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Fished out on Fenwick this morning .by 8 am the fish shut down wind picked up plenty dirty and a lot of boats.and a few logs floating around to surprise you


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

26 MPH NE winds Sunday and thunderstorms. I wouldn't make a drive of any distance to fish tomorrow.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Three of us launched out of Huron in a friends boat around 9:45 this morning. Had hopes of finding descent water around Kelly's. We headed up toward the north only to find muddy water everywhere. Those we got info from said it was not better any farther west. Decided to head toward Cranberry, set out lines in muddy water, maybe not quite as bad as we'd seen. No action at all, by 1:00 we were loading up. Lake is really tore up.


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Amen. Completely humbled today.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

And there’s tomorrow winds north east 25...go figure I have a vendor taking me on a charter the 18-19th.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

We found fishable water northwest of Kelleys. Probably 50-60 boats working that area. We had a slow pick all morning, bandits 80-110 back and p10 25/25 with 2 Oz were our best leafs. Best color was wonderbread for both the bandit and perfect 10. Nephew caught the biggest fish of the day which happened to be the first fish of the day and his first ever walleye. Might be a while before he tops this one, a 30” spawned out female.


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

Good old schatty loves pulling toads out of a mud puddle!
Nice work bud!


----------



## Cramer (May 25, 2012)

We did okay out on Locust today jigging. Managed 8 in the box and lost 4 at the net. Solid purple and dark green tipped and most all came in 11-13 feet right on top of the reef.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Tried Lorain. Fished for perch. Very slow. Saw a couple caught. Only caught white perch. Tried trolling. Went to dump. Many marks no fish. Tried in shallow near lighthouse.Zilch. Finally got 4 fishing the west breakwall. Water was a little warmer than surrounding area.


----------



## Hermdawg (May 9, 2018)

killingtime said:


> No tipping! Gold and wonerbread color was our best. Wonder bread is white with colored polka dots


well it was a great day out there. left Meinke at 0800 went towards locust reef. stopped and tried purple hair jigs tipped with minnows south of the parking lot. Nothing...couldn't help but go stick our nose in the pack on the reef. 2 hours didn't see any nets go in. wind started to kick up and I needed to attend to getting ropes set at the dock so we bailed. weird rough chop all the way back west to Meinke. should have tried the blades. really wanted to start casting harnesses. all the marks were suspended. what say you folks?


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Hermdawg said:


> well it was a great day out there. left Meinke at 0800 went towards locust reef. stopped and tried purple hair jigs tipped with minnows south of the parking lot. Nothing...couldn't help but go stick our nose in the pack on the reef. 2 hours didn't see any nets go in. wind started to kick up and I needed to attend to getting ropes set at the dock so we bailed. weird rough chop all the way back west to Meinke. should have tried the blades. really wanted to start casting harnesses. all the marks were suspended. what say you folks?


My theory is if they aren't biting what everyone else is throwing in front of them, then why not try something they don't have in front of them. I highly doubt anyone is using harnesses yet at all. And with the water being the color it is now, you can just about try anything to see if it makes a difference. I bet by the end of the month that harnesses will be working fine. I always start using them around Kelly's end of April. 
Maybe a big blade thumping in that muddy water is the ticket to getting a fishes attention. Never know until you try.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

We pulled 16 fish yesterday at locust on my 6 man trip. About 10 of them came on blade baits and the rest on purple and green hair jigs. It was a very tough bite as I figured it would be. I stopped near K can on the way back to the dock and we pulled 3 more fish in much dirtier water.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Any reports on the outcome of the jigging tournament out of Wild Wings over the weekend?


----------



## Mcguyver (Apr 8, 2011)

APR12 *GOTL Walleye Open Jig Fishing tournament*https://www.facebook.com/events/1168387476652132/
All the results and more. Click here


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Went 4 for 6 trolling north of Kellies from 5-8pm.Got them on Pooh bear purple and IB frozen from 60-70 lead.Around 1.4mph.All eaters.


----------

